# Bushcraft Knife - Poll



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

*Blade Questions*​
*Preferred blade length for bushcraft knife*

3.0"67.06%3.5"1112.94%4.0"3440.00%4.5"1011.76%5.0"2428.24%

*Preferred blade thickness for bushcraft knife*

1/16" (1.59mm)44.71%3/32" (2.38mm)1011.76%1/8" (3.18mm)3541.18%5/32" (3.97mm)2023.53%3/16" (4.76mm)1618.82%

*Preferred blade width for bushcraft knife*

0.75"1214.12%1.0"2731.76%1.25"2630.59%1.5"2023.53%


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I want to make a "bushcraft" knife and although i have an idea of what i want in my head, i'd love to hear the input of others. The first poll is all about the blade, the next poll (only three questions at a time allowed) will concern the handle.

Once i get the design down i'll post that as well.

thanks, Dan.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It depends on the kind of woodland. In deciduous woodland, anything from 4' is fine as long as carry a hand axe. Blade width is also not so important. About an eighth at most.


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

im glad that you care about my opinoin 
-slingshot awesome


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Excellent question. Do you know this guy? And the man he talks with, Chris Grant? It's a very specialised knife and if you have the money, it's an investment. Otherwise, I've gained a large skinning knife, delicate yet able, I'd recommend it. The steel is not so good, it shines too much for me to think it strong but the handle is more than acceptable; a compound of antler, wood and leather, there's a lot of flexability and strength in it.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

For some reason, it has shown the last video I had in mind, as the first ?!?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

A bit late on this, but for me I'd choose a blade around 4 to 4.5" long, 3/32" thick and about .75" wide. I'd go with carbon steel over stainless as well.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

How about a Marine K-Bar.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jay, K-Bar is okay for camping but not for general bushcraft. That is, you can't really carve anything with it.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Maybe I am wrong,but bushcraft to me means an all around survival knife.The marines used them for everything from opening cans,carving snares,and killing.


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Karesuando the boar 10cm, beauty of a knife, and fairly priced.... they also do a build your own kit from the same company (hand made scandinavian firm called karesuando) which comes with everything to build your own.... check them out if you want, they are on ronnie sunshines.... I highly recommend them and my knife friend loves it too! Not really what you wanted but thought id share anyway lol


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i'll use carbon steel, cheap, available easy to wrok with easier to sharpen

thanks for all the input guys!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

4.0", 1/8", 1.25" for me.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

4", 3/32", 1" in carbon steel for me. Wait, I just described the Frosts Mora Clipper #840. Which is what I use! I could go down to 3-1/2" length and up to 1/8" thickness though. Still around 1" in width however, those really wide blades are not as easy to use for everyday tasks (unless you consider splitting wood as an everyday task).


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

Its .... 8 to 10 inches for me .... and at least 4 to 6mm thick ....

my old knife that broke off was a 440C 8 " blade ....

my current is Ontario SP10 10 inch blade ....

still would prefer my old broken / discarded knife for its length and steel ........... :|

(the shop that sold it locally has closed business







for yrs .... )


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

Ever look at RAT cutlery or maybe they go by ESEE now but they make a good line of all around survival knives that are all field tested in tough conditions and are fairly priced and have an unconditional lifetime guarantee, yep even if you snap it in half trying to pry bricks you can send it back for a replacement.... thats gotta count for something


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm a big guy, and I like a big knife. 5"x1.5"x3/16".


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the Mora knives for sharpness, the chisel grind makes them durable, and it's 4" blade length and handle shape is excellent for 90% of most tasks I use a bushcraft knife for. It's narrow blade and oval handle make it very suited to carving. Mors Kochanski(pronounced Kohanski)'s book, "Bushcraft" well defines a bushcraft knife. I recommend this book more than any other on the subject of northern forest living. I know Mors and can tell you he is one of the most intelligent outdoor educators out there, you would do yourself a real service picking up a copy. He has forgotten more about bush living than most people will ever know.

In truth however, a flat grind is easier to sharpen with improvised tools, the edge is easier to follow with your eye, if you catch my meaning. I can tell you from experience chisel grind is a bit more difficult to sharpen with rocks, etc. than a flat grind, and a broader blade also helps edge orientation. Remember if it is for use in the bush, your favorite stone may not be available, and I would think a true survival tool would reflect this. The Peruvian Special Forces trains their personnel to sharpen their machetes on sidewalk concrete, for example. Opinel makes a fine product in a flat grind for a bushcraft sized knife.

This may seem trite, but matters when your energy levels are depleted and ideal sharpening tools are nonexistent. Indeed, it would seem that's what separates a bushcraft knife and a survival knife. That is not to say their uses cannot interchange, they certainly can and do. These are just some thoughts, take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## swedarcher (May 13, 2011)

I like tho old moras, the carbon ones with the red egg shaped wood handle. Easily resharpend even on a stone in the forrest since the bevel is broad, and the moras are scandi grind not chisel.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

swedarcher said:


> I like tho old moras, the carbon ones with the red egg shaped wood handle. Easily resharpend even on a stone in the forrest since the bevel is broad, and the moras are scandi grind not chisel.


I stand corrected on the terminology. Moras are scandi ground indeed, my bad. However, I stand by what I said, they are more difficult to sharpen than a flat grind. Moras are a true bush knife no doubt, and produce an incredible edge that is durable, and inexpensive to boot. .


----------



## swedarcher (May 13, 2011)

yeah i guess its a personel preference, but i to like the ful flat grind knife, especially on bigger knifes like bowies. The scandi grind is sharp, but also rather fragile since there is no second bevel, but as always there are tradeoffs. I like moras mosty coz they are cheap as dirt, but my true love is the handforged american bowie knife, got a matt lamey custom bowie on the way.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

swedarcher said:


> yeah i guess its a personel preference, but i to like the ful flat grind knife, especially on bigger knifes like bowies. The scandi grind is sharp, but also rather fragile since there is no second bevel, but as always there are tradeoffs. I like moras mosty coz they are cheap as dirt, but my true love is the handforged american bowie knife, got a matt lamey custom bowie on the way.


For a buschcraft knife, no doubt the Mora is king. As a tool for making other tools it has no equal for the money. I was just weighing the different values, and , yes they are all tradeoffs. For a fighting blade in a large size(9-11" blade), no blade surpasses a hand forged American Bowie, at least in my opinion. You would be hard pressed to find a one pound weapon in the same size that doesn't fire projectiles that would beat it. Like all martial arts weapons, it is a learned affair to use it properly. As a survival blade? Many dismiss the Bowie for this as it is regarded primarily as a combat weapon. I say it depends, if it is realistic that it would be employed as a weapon, your survival may depend on it's superior quality in that regard, assuming you know how to use it. You must be in a pretty hostile environment if that is the case, but it's not as unthinkable as we would like to think. It lacks as a bushcraft knife, I think, but many a mountain man used a butcher style knife for bushcraft tasks, Native Americans also used similar trade knives; why not a Bowie? I'd still pair it with a Mora or an Opinel folder.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Agree with Joel, I have a Mora Viking. Looking for a Opinel now


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Swedarcher, show us a pic of the Lamey bowie!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

An interesting option for a BIG bush knife...

tp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea2xP5nm53M&feature=related


----------



## SeekHer (Jun 14, 2011)

Try *Ragnar's Ragweed Forge* for variety of Scandi designs also check out *Grohmann.Canadian Belt Knives* for a modified Nessmuk design that's in the Museum of Modern Art.

*Jaybird --* A bushcraft knife is a distinctive style, very similar to a Finnish Puukko or a variation of a Nessmuk shape, which the Ka-Bar fighting knife isn't.

Comparing mil-surp to daily outdoors stuff isn't quite the same thing--the original intention of the military equipment is a lot different...Sure the fighting knife is an ubiquitous design and performed multiple [other] functions in the hands of the Navy (who first ordered it) and the Marines but with a primary focus on a fighting knife (hence the official title) and a pry tool next (thick spine).

Now the 5" bladed U.S. Air Force Survival knife (Short Ka-Bar) is a different matter...Smaller (lets you sit down with ease), saw back, hammer end and quillons for hand protection--great knife.

Although the USMC call them Kabars, Ka-Bar was/is one of many makers of the knife for the military--Camillus, Case, United etc. all made them to mil-specs...Check out *Ontario Knives* for their P3 Quartermasters or Navy or Air Force Survival knives.


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

right now im really liking the busse bwm its pretty killer


----------



## Paulfreebury (Dec 26, 2011)

I would recommend the A wright bushcraft knife






I have the mora carbon






and the kersando and they all have there place but for a good work horse the a A wright wins for me that's not saying I wouldnt buy the ray mears knife if It didn't have a 12 year waiting list ;o)


----------



## Catfish (Dec 26, 2011)

(late into the conversation, but...)
I used to carry a FUBAR machette then a Cold Steel kukri, but eventually I dropped both and just kept to carrying my Mora, red wood handled knife, or it's Cold Steel equivalents the Fin Bar or Pendelton Lite. I did this all through the Florida slash pine forests across the state while hiking this year without any problems or need for a greater tool. All three of the knives can handle the battoning and beaver techniques for taking down larger branches, and even after having to build a few quick shelters I only carry the pair with a few other things. I do keep "ranger bands" wrapped around the handles to keep a grip when using them in wet conditions
The standard gear I have in my pockets is my Gerber Flick, a bic lighter, and my mora in the other pocket when not working.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Catfish, can you show the details, on that little double bit belt hatchet? I've been wanting to get one similar to that.


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Cold steel SRK carbon v blade.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 14, 2012)

Jaybird said:


> How about a Marine K-Bar.


tried and tested it is my choice as well


----------



## Bull (Jan 12, 2012)

I own more knives & axes than I care to fully admit to... Over the years I have bought, traded, built from blanks, and forged every idea that came down the pike. For decades my "go to" knife was a *Marble's "Ideal"* with a stacked leather handle. Awesome knife with great steel (then... & not bad now.). Then a few years ago I ran across my first *Bark River Knife & Tool* blade and thought I'd try one. My purchase was a *Highland Special* with white Micarta slabs.

Friend, making a choice from ALL of their knives is a near impossible task! When you do, though, it is like coming home.

Since that knife arrived it has resided on my belt every single day - except for the days I was in the hospital, of course. Now I own several BRKT blades, including at least one prototype and one of their Bravo-1 models made for the Armed Forces. (In fact, when they heard my daughter was being depolyed to to the Middle East, they supplied her on of these knives with the top-of-the-line sheaths at no charge.) These are FAMILY ORIENTED people! They believe in quality first and standing behind their products. When my son took his Barkie out on a camping trip one of his mates 'borrowed' it to start a fire with the ferro rod. The guy wrecked the edge. We sent it in for repair & it returned looking like new - at NO CHARGE. How often do you see that? They also employ veterans to do re-handle jobs for those wanting to make a change. Good people!

There is a learning curve for those not used to sharpening convex ground blades. Once you get going, though, you will never go back. My knive sees use EVERY DAY and to date I've only needed to strop the thing weekly to keep it hair-flinging sharp. I often entertain myself on dull evenings by plucking a beard hair and carving it into a little tree - with a four inch belt knife!

Get a Barkie!


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

The original Woodrafter/Bushcrafter was a gent named Horace Kephart. The iconic image of todays "Bushcraft" knife follows his original design very closely. Kepharts own knife was made by a blacksmith and then the Colclesser Brothers put the knife in production. I followed closely the design of the original Kephart knife when I made my mine. I used 1/8" 1095 high carbon steel with a 4 1/8" blade length. I've been very happy using it. Its a proven design.

Just my opinion, others will vary.

'drif


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

mine i 4" 3/16" 1" not to big but strong to last long and multiple uses


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

mora for bushcraft all day. i like the 511 carbon


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

My mora kives. I like the triflex.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I had the clipper too but did not like the small tang


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Jaybird said:


> How about a Marine K-Bar.


Now you're talking. Much maligned but rugged as heck and takes and keeps an edge with the best of them. Seems to be the one I always go back to/


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Sharkman said:


> How about a Marine K-Bar.


Now you're talking. Much maligned but rugged as heck and takes and keeps an edge with the best of them. Seems to be the one I always go back to/
[/quote]

Certainly it works and isn't a bad choice. I am not so fond of the round handle (as opposed to oval), guard (weak and in the way) and pommel (too wide) for bushcraft tasks. The steel is easy to sharpen though, and it's a very usable weapon in hammer or reverse grips. You can get a very nice sheath for it from Hedgehog.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is my bushcraft knife. Haven't had it all that long but it's lite, easy to sharpen, and cut's really well into wood.


----------

